# What does baby go in after outgrowing bouncer and swing?



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

First time mom question:

I have a bouncer that says it should not be used after 6 months of age or 22pounds.

What do you put a baby in after that or is it that they are crawling by that time and you can't put them in anything?

Yikes! If that's the case, what do you do when they are crawling and you need to get some things done around the house?

Linda


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Do you have a baby carrier like an Ergo?


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

DD likes her Jumperoo and it'll buy me 10 minutes to throw dinner together most nights.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

When DS outgrew the bouncer, I used the exersaucer or high chair in the bathroom so I could take a shower, LOL.


----------



## moobiegirl (Sep 10, 2007)

We used an exersaucer or a jumparoo.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
Do you have a baby carrier like an Ergo?









babywearing is a great way to get things done...


----------



## peacefulT (Oct 23, 2008)

I usually have dd on the floor in whatever room i am in .. with her toys or if I am in the kitchen or bathroom, and need to get something done, I will give her something baby friendly that she usually doesn't play with .. like the hairbrush or a cup .. etc ... the other day it was all the clothes in the laundry basket.... while I was hanging the wash on the line, she was curiously pulling all the clothes out of the basket one by one, which occupied her for about 25 mins, and I got to finish my wash . or I'll give her a piece of food, toast always buys me a good 20 mins .. she will suck on it until its gone







She will NOT go into any of the "baby contraptions" anymore .. the world is far too interesting for her .. Of course unless its her high chair and food is involved ! By the way my dd is 9 months.

ETA: We DO have an Ergo and use that often, but my dd is very active and when we are at home she would prefer to be on the floor causing some ruckus! If she has to look at the same wall for 20 mins while I do the dishes, wash, etc .. she gets bored and wants OUT of the carrier ! Now walks are a whole different story !


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

ds (9 months) only goes in a walker to eat his dinner. Besides that he's always just exploring the house. I have a sturdy metal gate blocking off the hall that leads to the bedrooms and bathroom and another metal gate blocking the stairs. I had to totally babyproof the kitchen, dining room, and living room while still accomidating his nearly 4 y/o sister, 2 dogs, and 3 cats. It can be a difficult balance. Neither ds or I handle carriers well. Ok, at all. My body simply can't handle that. I'm much better off just carrying ds in arms when I do cart him around. He loves cuddling with me on the couch or floor but, most of the time he and I both prefer that he just wander around and explore. He was crawling and pulling to a stand, and cruising at 7 months. I keep lots of fun things around for him to play with, change out toys often(toys can be anything from mixing bowls and spoons to blocks, to his sister's toys), get down on the floor to play frequently, talk to him about what I'm doing and ask him what he's doing.

If he fusses he's either hungry or tired. I remedy that by feeding him or putting him down for a nap. It works out pretty well for us. It is difficult totally babyproofing an entire living area but very worth it. He is MUCH happier and content than he ever was in a bouncer or swing. Before he could crawl I'd just lay out a soft blanket, some fun stuff for him to play with, and move him to where ever in the house I or his sister was so he could remain part of the action and feel a part of whatever was going on. We're all happy with that scenerio. We have a pretty good harmony even with the dogs and cats wandering in the very same space.

Some kiddos don't need OR WANT to be put in any contraptions (including carriers and slings) to enjoy their existance to the fullest! I'm sure there are babies that demand more constant hands on attention and distraction but, I don't think most do. I think sometimes we may interperate their signals and desires incorrectly and assume the remedy that worked once will or should work every time. And keep in mind that kids change... often!


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I've used the Jolly Jumper and Bumbo seat... mainly to keep older siblings from knocking baby over, stepping on baby, etc.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

I stash dd in the highchair sometimes if I need to cook dinner or do something where I can't supervise her closely enough. Otherwise, if I'm cleaning upstairs or something, I just let her crawl around--everything's babyproofed well enough that I can take my eye of her from time to time.


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf7 (Sep 18, 2009)

We use a Jumperoo, Exersaucer and sometimes a walker. I oftentimes wear them but I don't feel comfortable wearing kids while cooking. I'm sure others are good at it but I'm a klutz in the kitchen. We have most of our home baby-proofed so I just let them crawl around with siblings and get into stuff









My kids REFUSE to sit happily in a highchair unless they have food on their tray. LOL


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

My children liked to just be on the floor a lot. We have an excersaucer but barely used it. My kids were mobile pretty early though.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I guess once my kids were sitting and crawling I could actually get a little more done around the house since they could entertain themselves. But for unsupervised moments (like when I was taking a shower) I used this:

http://www.brightstarts.com/p-68-bou...-backyard.aspx


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't have any contraptions other than a highchair (and I don't want to clutter my house up with any other big heaps of brightly coloured plastic blight) but we've managed to adapt. I either shower during DS's morning nap or I take him in the shower with me before his nap. He spends a few minutes here and there (aside from meals) in his highchair looking out the window at the birdfeeder (better entertainment than tv!!). But most of the day he has the run of the house - it was a challenge at first and i'm constantly playing catch up but we've managed to baby proof it pretty well. He is learning so much this way and I love watching him when he doesn't know I'm looking. I think being given freedom like this has encouraged him to learn how to play independently, discover his preferences (books, books and more books) and interact with others in the house (usually just the pets but still they count, he's figuring out how to get them to play, etc). It also forces me to drop what I'm doing and get down and play with him more often. In the evening when I need to make dinner and he wants more attention, I wear him on my back in an Ergo.

Oh I lied - we do have an exersaucer. It stays in the garage and just gets pulled out when I have outside work to do that I can't get done with him in the Ergo.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

how about a pack n play or a play yard?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

When I need a containment device then we use a jumpy thing or an saucer.


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

DD is all over the floor ever since she could sit up at 5-6 months. At this point, she was not happy being sat down in a contraption at all. Babyproof at least one room and get a gate. Then babyproof more of the house, and push the gate further out. Baby needs to move around and explore, not get sat down in a chair! DD is happy to play by herself for 5-20 minutes. Now that she is crawling well at 9 months, I let her follow me around the house when she wants me. We Ergo mostly when we are out shopping, etc. We use high chair only for eating.


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm all about a blanket on the floor with a basket of toys. Babes that age *love* unpacking a basket.

Also, the high chair is nice if you're working in the kitchen. I just would pull mine into the kitchen, give baby a wet washcloth to play with while sitting in it, and get all kinds of stuff done!


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

downstairs, high chair or play pen. upstairs, crib. out and about, buggy or mei tai.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wanderinggypsy* 
I'm all about a blanket on the floor with a basket of toys. Babes that age *love* unpacking a basket.


Yup yup yup!! Lincoln still loves to do this!


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

We had an exersaucer for our last child.

I had a walker for my oldest child when he was little because I had hardwood floors and he slid around nicely.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Most of the time DD is crawling around playing with stuff. When I vaccum I have to wear DD on my back in my mei tai. Sometimes I'll put her in the high chair and let her play with squash or a mashed banana. She doesn't really eat it but she LOVES to play with it


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

DD is 6 months old. I have a jumperoo in the living room and a bumbo in the bathroom. We also use a bouncy seat in the kitchen and a booster seat (the kind you usually feed children in that has a tray on it) in the laundry room. When she gets too old for the bouncy seat and bumbo, I'll probably get another couple of booster seat. I'd actually put toys on the trays so she'd stay busy. Craigslist is awesome!


----------



## emmaegbert (Sep 14, 2004)

DS just hung out on the floor. We live in a small apt so its not that big of a deal, I guess. Little one now is starting to get mobile, I plan the same for her but you never know. I guess I'd get something like an exersaucer if I was really desperate, but basically we live in 3 rooms and I just babyproofed and kept my first in eyeshot. He couldn't open doors until he'd been walking for a while, so I could contain him in the same room with me.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gillibean* 
My children liked to just be on the floor a lot. We have an excersaucer but barely used it. My kids were mobile pretty early though.

this. i am big on floor time for babies.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

If you mean, where do I set, her, normally, even now I set her on her tummy on the floor, or on her back, on a blanket with toys, if I can keep an eye on her and her sister.

If I need a "containment device", we do have a little rocker that's good up to 50 lbs. This is not safe for long periods but if, for example, I wanted to make french fries in the kitchen (no baby wearing, grease splatters, eeeeks), I could put her there. Or while I pee, because the bathroom floor is only sterilized so often.

We don't have a bouncer or a swing. We just have this Fisher Price rocker thing I got at a garage sale. It vibrates. I love it. She's okay with it.


----------



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

I loved the Bumbo for this, until DS learned to get out of it! We have a jumperoo, though. Currently, we're in the midst of packing to move, so the house is a wreck and not baby safe. So, DH made a baby safe play area in the middle of the Living Room, so DS has a play place blocked off by furniture that I keep vacuumed & safe for him, and we rotate toys out of it, and play with him in it, too, of course!


----------

